# Wolfe Brisket



## LarryWolfe (Mar 26, 2006)

Picked up a 10.5lb packer from Sams the other night and got it on the cooker this morning.  I trimmed and separated the point and the flat prior to rubbing and putting it on the cooker.  I'll foil the the flat between 160-165 and continue to cook until it hits 190* and then let rest for a couple hours prior to slicing.  I'll let the point continue to cook to render more fat, then I'll chop and sauce it.  Of course it was rubbed with Wolfe Rub, which I barely had enough left for this brisket.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 26, 2006)

Man that's a real honker :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 26, 2006)

Brisket update, temp hit 162* and the flat's in the foil.


----------



## cleglue (Mar 26, 2006)

Larry,

Take pictures of the point and the results. I only cooked two briskets with the point and really didn't care for that part.  Cooking the point longer would definitely be something I'll try next time.  I heard they call that burnt ends?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 26, 2006)

Another update.......the flats resting nicely in the cooler and I just foiled the point. 



 
The Boss having fun on her birthday present!  



Lazy dog, after I hit the tennis ball to him 1000 times!!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 26, 2006)

Is it done yet  8-[ 
Thats one lucky kid there bud :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## Puff1 (Mar 26, 2006)

Them "Wolfes" are gonna' be howlin' outside your door tonite  
For leftovers :!: 
That Wolfsket look's deeelicious =P~  =P~ 
Good job bro :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 26, 2006)

Larry, could you post a pic of one of your failures?  I'm getting a complex.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 26, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Larry, could you post a pic of one of your failures?  I'm getting a complex.


He's gotta' mess up once in a while  
Everything he cooks is perfect  
Come on Larry let's have the bloopers :!:  8-[


----------



## Finney (Mar 26, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Larry, could you post a pic of one of your failures?  I'm getting a complex.


I'll take pictures of his cook at SOTB. :!: 

Hey... wait a minute... he's on my team. #-o


----------



## cleglue (Mar 26, 2006)

Larry,

Thanks for the pictures.  How much longer do you have to cook the point?

Your daughter looks like she is having a terrific time!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 26, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lmao:


----------



## Finney (Mar 26, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not funny. [-X


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 26, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea your right Fin  
Um, let me think about it.............
 :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao: 
Sorry :hide:


----------



## john pen (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey Larry, what was your total cook time for the 10 lb'er ? Seems my briskets seem to cook a lot faster that an hour per pound; but they've been good none the less...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 27, 2006)

Looks awesome.... Did you make a Z man to try?  8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 27, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Larry, How much longer do you have to cook the point?


  Several more hours.  When the flat hits 190 I take it off the cooker and then foil the point and cook for about 3 more hours until the temp get around 190*, then chop and sauce.



			
				john pen said:
			
		

> Hey Larry, what was your total cook time for the 10 lb'er ? Seems my briskets seem to cook a lot faster that an hour per pound; but they've been good none the less...



John the flat took about 6 hours and the point around 9 hours.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 27, 2006)

You know Larry, I only live 45 min away.  I didnt even get a phone call from a "buddy" :-( .    Next time give us a call :!: .


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 27, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> You know Larry, I only live 45 min away.  I didnt even get a phone call from a "buddy" :-( .    Next time give us a call :!: .



I spoke with you yesterday morning and you told me you were busy!  You don't need to be invited, if you see pic's of me posting food come on over for beer and food!!!  I always have enough of both!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 27, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> You know Larry, I only live 45 min away.  I didnt even get a phone call from a "buddy" :-( .    Next time give us a call :!: .



I spoke with you yesterday morning and you told me you were busy!  You don't need to be invited, if you see pic's of me posting food come on over for beer and food!!!  I always have enough of both!


----------



## Finney (Mar 27, 2006)

Way to double post for that extra post count.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 27, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Way to double post for that extra post count.



He's gaining on you!


----------



## Finney (Mar 27, 2006)

No crap.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 27, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> No crap.



 =D>


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey Chris, when you post like my last post, your count can go up faster!


----------



## Finney (Mar 27, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hey Chris, when you post like my last post, your count can go up faster!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hey Chris, when you post like my last post, your count can go up faster!



 =D>


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey Nick your right #-o 
 =D>


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 28, 2006)

See Chris, Puff is good at it!


----------



## Finney (Mar 28, 2006)

Must be a Yankee thing.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 28, 2006)

C'mon guys, 10 posts that have nothing to do with General BBQ, please, let's at least try a little bit OK. fftop:  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<  :thx:  :thx:  :thx:


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Awesome lookin' brisket Larry =D>


----------



## txpgapro (Mar 28, 2006)

All that goodness on the Weber...WOW!  Can't imagine what you were producing on the Party Gator.


----------



## Finney (Mar 29, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> txpgapro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With some people, it might be the pit.  :lmao:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 29, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Bryan S said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And with others it's pure luck!   :lmao:  :lcry:


----------

